# Thacher Liver and Blood Syrup - Blog Post



## JimSchmidt (Aug 3, 2011)

Just posted photos and info on my c. 1925-30 bottle of Thacher's Liver and Blood Syrup...hope there is something there of interest to folks who are looking for more info on Thacher meds in their collections.

http://civilwarmed.blogspot.com/2011/08/thachers-liver-and-blood-syrup-part-i.html

 All my patent medicine posts can be found here:

http://civilwarmed.blogspot.com/p/patent-medicine-collection.html

 Enjoy!

 Jim Schmidt


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Jim,

 On your blog, you have:

 "I'm not sure of the exact age of the bottle (with syrup (!), box, and insert), but it is certainly post-1916 but pre-acquisition by "Allied Products"...probably c. 1925-30."












 The box graphics, the selling price, and the appearance of the bottle lead me to think it older than the dates above. What are you basing those dates on? Is your Dr. Thacher's machine made? The label is giving me pause... What is the connection to "Allied Product"?

 "TENNESSEE.â€”The charter for the Victor Medicine Company, organized in Chattanooga on Jan. 9, has been received. The company is capitalized at $15,000. Dr. H. S. Thacher is president and manager; D. J. Duffy, secretary and treasurer, and the directors are John Shamotulski, T. G. Dement, J. W. Evans, D. J. Duffy
 and Dr. H. S. Thacher." From The Pharmaceutical Era, January 28, 1897.

 "1341. Henry Savage8 Thacher (Henry Savage,7 Hon. George,* Lieut..Peter,5 Hon. Peter,* etc.), born December nth, 1826, at Biddeford, Me.; he resided successively at East Concord, N. H., and at Nashville and Chattanooga, Tenn. He was a chemist and apothecary and was the founder of Dr. Thacher's Medicine Company of Chattanooga, Tenn., and the inventor and proprietor of the medicines there manufactured; he died at Chattanooga, November 16th, 1898, and was there buried in the Catholic Cemetery. He married at East Concord, N. H., September 30th, 1852, to Sarah Drown Eastman, born East Concord, N. H., June 5th, 1828; died at Chattanooga, July 21st, 1899, and was there buried. She was a daughter of Ebenezer and Mary Drown (Underwood) Eastman, of East Concord, N. H.
 Children: 5 (Thacher), 4 sons and 1 daughter, all born at
 East Concord, N. H.
 2139 i. Frederick,9 born May 6th, 1855; died February 22nd, 1912, at Knoxville, Tenn., not married. He was an expert accountant.
 -(-2140 ii. Robert Romans,9 born April 17th, 1858; died; married Carrie Macmurphy.
 2141 Hi. Paul,9 born June â€”, 1859, at Nashville, Tenn.;
 died July â€”, 1859, at Nashville, Tenn., and was there buried.
 2142 iv. Arthur Lee,9 born July 29th, 1864; died .
 2143 v. Genevieve Wentworth,9 born October 17th,
 1868; died . Living, 1915, at No. 110
 "C" Street, Chattanooga, Tenn., not married." From.






 "Chattanooga capitalist and philanthropist John Thomas Lupton was born near Winchester, Virginia in 1862. Lupton received a law degree from the University of Virginia and settled in Chattanooga in 1887, following a visit to the home of a fellow student, Lewis Coleman. His first law partner was William Gibbs McAdoo, later secretary of the Treasury and son-in-law of Woodrow Wilson. Lupton served as legal counsel for the Chattanooga Medicine Company, eventually becoming vice-president and treasurer of the company (1891-1906). His marriage to Elizabeth Olive Patten, the daughter of the company's president, Z. Cartter Patten, was a major social event of Chattanooga's 1889 season. The couple had one son, Thomas Cartter Lupton.

 In 1899 Lupton joined Benjamin Franklin Thomas and Joseph Brown Whitehead in a partnership to bottle Coca-Cola, an agreement that gave the three exclusive bottling rights for most of the United States. Lupton served as vice-president of the newly chartered Coca-Cola Bottling Company and became the most successful of the three bottling pioneers. In 1900 the partners split the bottling territory, with Lupton and Whitehead receiving most of the western United States and the South. They established "parent" bottling companies to grant local franchise bottling rights. Following Whitehead's death in 1906, Lupton took a more active role in management, serving as president or director of many of the bottling companies.

 n addition to the soft drink business, Lupton maintained various other business interests. In 1906 he joined his father-in-law in organizing and promoting the Volunteer State Life Insurance Company. He served as president of the Stone Fort Land Company, developers of important real estate holdings in downtown Chattanooga. In 1910 he purchased and oversaw the revival of the Thacher Medicine Company..." From.

 In the 1905 Druggists' Era, Thacher is listed as:

 "Thacher Medicine Co., 110 Montgomery Ave.---Prop. Meds.--M.H. Ward, Pres.; A.A. Stong. V.-Pres.; T.R. Preston, Mgr."

Digger Odell said:






 "Your bottle is a product of the Thacher (no second "t") Medicine Co. of Chattanooga.  The Liver and Blood syrup was their best seller.  Among the other products produced by this company are, Thacher's Cholera Mixture, Thacher's Instant Relief, Thacher's Improved Liver pills, thacher's Uterina, Thacher's White Pine Cough Syrup and Thacher's Worm Syrup.  The business began in the 1890s as far as I can tell and continued well into the 20th century.  The Blood and Liver syrup comes in a sample size (shown at left) as well as larger bottles.  I have seen the samples in amber, green and clear. Digger"




From.


----------



## JimSchmidt (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW!  Thanks so much for sharing the GREAT material.  I based my post-1916 guess on the box, which states "1914 formula."  I'm also getting ready to post the package inserts.  What a GREAT forum this is!  Getting ready to be a "SUPPORTER" in 3, 2, 1...!


----------

